# sherrell classic



## jnzbikery (Jul 16, 2007)

Looking for info on recently purchase Sherrell Classic bicycle. Production numbers, literature etc.


----------



## MBL (Jul 18, 2007)

I had one of these bikes some time ago...I wound up selling it. best I recall, they made only about 64 or so...I think I had number 38 and it was red. The prototype was black...and I think was owned by a guy effectionately known as Catptain Chuck, cause he owned a tour boat in Wildwood NJ. 

I think they were built by a guy in 1984 or so by a guy named David Shirrell...and I heard that he at some point moved to South America somewhere and decided to build some pull wagons that looked like a sylized western flyer...But I'm not 100% sure about the last part.

I sold mine because I figured that I'd fall when riding it and ruin the fibreglass. I used the money to buy a 63 Chevy, which promptly got stolen and chopped up.

As I recall, they had some advertising flyers and busiess cards that had a golden colored backround and the black protoptyp bike on it. I seem to remember that the flyers were cut to where part of the bike was not shown.

Also the prototype had Shirrell Classic written in script around the crank sprocket cover, while the actual production models did not. I think the protptype also has quite a bit of wood in the construction. Do you have any pics of your bike?
Tim
MBL


----------



## jnzbikery (Sep 12, 2007)

*Sherrell Classic pics*

Trying to post pics of my yellow Sherrell Classic. Don't know how. Any interested parties can email me their email address and I can send them some photos. WJ


----------



## jernlee (Mar 3, 2008)

*sherrell pictures or information*

Does anyone have any information on these bicycles?
Or pictures they would share.
thanks jerry


----------



## militarymonark (Mar 3, 2008)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=488


----------



## jernlee (Mar 3, 2008)

*Like this thanks*


----------



## Classicriders (Mar 4, 2008)

I had a red one here recently that I sold to a guy out in Oregon.  The shipping weight was 95 lbs!  Check the links below to my old bike.  When I shipped it I had to take the two fiberglas halves off of the handlebars.  The screws went into little wooden blocks that had dried over the years.  So a couple of them had split and had to be glued.  
The outside of the bike is finished off quite well, but when you take the crank cover off or feel any of the out of sight areas, and it is pretty crude.  Very impressive bike nonetheless.  Especially when you take into account that they were mostly made by hand over 20 yrs ago.

http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/greg/Sherr01.JPG
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/greg/Sherr02.JPG
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/greg/Sherr03.JPG
http://www.antiquebikeparts.com/greg/Sherr06.JPG

www.antiquebikeparts.com


----------



## jernlee (Mar 4, 2008)

*sherrell*

thanks for the information
jerry


----------

